# /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf --> DNS

## Tinitus

Hallo,

leider ist mein DHCP Server nicht gleichzeitig der DNS Server. Das solte eigentlich der Router sein (Wenn das geht). Wie kann ich dem dhcp das mit auf dem Weg geben? Also entweder, daß der Router die DNS Server Adressen kennt, oder ein paar DNS Serveradressen?

Oder muß ich auf dem DHCP Server noch einen DNS Server aufsetzen?

G. R.

Achso meine  /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf

```

ddns-update-style interim;

not authoritative;

#option domain-name "shirwa.net";

#option domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220;

option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;

subnet 192.168.3.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

authoritative;

range 192.168.3.120 192.168.3.150;

option routers 192.168.3.1;

allow unknown-clients;

allow booting;

allow bootp;

next-server 192.168.3.2;

#filename "pxelinux.0";

#option option-150 "/boot/menu.lst";

#filename "boot/grub/pxegrub";

#filename "boot/grub/pxelinux.0";

filename "boot/pxelinux.0";

```

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Wie muss man das verstehen?

Du hast einen Router, an dem hängt ein Server der dhcp macht. Daran hängt dann dein normaler PC?

Wie sieht die /etc/resolv.conf vom Client aus?

Sebastian

----------

## Tinitus

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Wie muss man das verstehen?
> 
> Du hast einen Router, an dem hängt ein Server der dhcp macht. Daran hängt dann dein normaler PC?
> ...

 

Ja, richtig. Da sind mehrere Diskless Clients, die vom Server gefüttert werden.

Die resolv.conf auf den Clients ist noch leer.

G. R.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Dann würde ich das so machen.

Der Server ist DHCP und DNS Server fürs lokale Netz. Anfragen für das Internet forwardet er an den Router oder löst sie selber auf.

Dazu würde ich dir dnsmasq oder bind auf dem Server empfehlen. Du kannst aber auch bei deinem dhcpd bleiben.

Wenn du deine Methode verfolgen willst, sollte das so aussehen:

Ich gehe davon aus das 192.168.3.1 der Server ist und 192.168.3.2 der Router?

ddns-update-style interim;

not authoritative;

#option domain-name "shirwa.net";

#option domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220;

option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;

subnet 192.168.3.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

authoritative;

range 192.168.3.120 192.168.3.150;

option routers 192.168.3.1;

option domain-name-servers 192.168.3.2;

allow unknown-clients;

allow booting;

allow bootp;

next-server 192.168.3.2;

#filename "pxelinux.0";

#option option-150 "/boot/menu.lst";

#filename "boot/grub/pxegrub";

#filename "boot/grub/pxelinux.0";

filename "boot/pxelinux.0";

Das Problem bei der Sache wird sein das du im Lokalen Netz keinen Namen auflösen kannst. ping Client01 geht nicht.

Mach lieber DHCP und DNS auf den Server und lass den alles auflösen und nimm den Router als Standartgateway. DNS Anfragen für Internetadressen vorwardest du direkt an den DNS deines ISPs.

Sebastian

----------

